# New Pony?



## RedDunRoanOvero (Aug 21, 2013)

Honestly, height-wise I would be concerned about pairing you both if your plan is to jump and/or event. I'm 5'5" and training a super fat pony of the same size. While he could carry me through cross country or jump courses (eventually) after much fitness work, I would still be at a disadvantage compared to other riders. You have a shorter stride, a smaller engine, and you have to consider that when he's actually fit for a proper gallop, he will slender up. Any amount of excessive muscling drops when training for these sports.

Secondly, congrats on your weight loss. It looks like you're well on your way. But while you're on your way, consider that studies have shown that horses tend to top out around the 30% mark. That means any given horse can carry up to 30% of their body weight (rider + tack) before it affects their gaits. The smaller the horse, the less the horse's weight, and the less the horse can effectively carry.

I feel you, though, it's so hard to pass up a pony or horse that's virtually being pushed on you. Just remember that they don't want that pony any longer, for whatever reason, and their main goal is to find it a new place, regardless of what's best for you. Tugging on heartstrings like that is a sales tactic.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Depends on his breed etc. Is he along the lines of German or English riding pony or a stocky cob type? I'm 5ft5 and I wouldn't want to be on anything smaller than 14.2


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats on your weight loss!

I'm 5'8 and for years had a haflinger that stood between 13.3-14 hands and he carried me through verious weight ranges above where you are at now. Never had a problem with me until we hit more challenging terrain with VERY steep hills. Our height combination in addition to him being slightly down-hill in build made those difficult to balance when going down them. But on most trail rides and easier hills he could go all day long. And with his stocky build he really took up the leg.

So as long as he does have a stocky build, good conformation, and you work on getting him fit, he will probably be okay for you - but its hard to say for sure without pictures.


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

I tried a 14hh haflinger mix, about a month ago, and she was great for me size wise, and we felt and looked good. 
This pony is a stockier cob type pony, but he has been a pretty good jumper in the past.
Because I felt good on this haflinger, and was very balanced, I think a horse of the same build only one inch shorter would be okay for me, an inch isn't that much. 
I don't know though. I guess Ill have to go meet him and see.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

If they are accurate on the height (many people estimate or don't know how to measure properly so can be off by a couple inches) then an inch of height won't make any difference. The build of the horse is way more important than height anyways. 

While I had no problems riding my stocky haflinger, there are 15-16 hand horses I won't even get on even though they are a couple hands taller than what I've ridden before just because their build is lean and/or weak and I don't think they could handle my weight.


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

Your height sounds fine, although I am not sure about the weight. I would have to see the pony. We have a 13.2 hh pony at our barn and she held our BO on a 1 hour trail ride with no issues. BO is about 5'7-5'8, and about 130-140 ish lbs. 

Maybe if you posted a pic it might help us more...


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

He is stocky, I will post pictures tomorrow or the day after. I'm excited about this one, the only thing I am worried about now is his age. Fifteen is kinda older. But not too old, idk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

remka said:


> He is stocky, I will post pictures tomorrow or the day after. I'm excited about this one, the only thing I am worried about now is his age. Fifteen is kinda older. But not too old, idk.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Eh, my horse is 16 and he carries me with no issues. Age is just a number, I've known many horses 20+ who were amazing horse and had NO issues at all working hard.


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

mrstorres2566 said:


> Eh, my horse is 16 and he carries me with no issues. Age is just a number, I've known many horses 20+ who were amazing horse and had NO issues at all working hard.


Yes, but to event, and to jump? I don't know. I'm just gonna have to go see. I know several 22-24 year old horses that still event like they are five. But this isn't a thoroughbred.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

The smaller horses and ponies typically age better than the bigger horses from what I have seen and also tend to live longer. 

Just make sure you get a PPE if you decide to get this guy.


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

remka said:


> Yes, but to event, and to jump? I don't know. I'm just gonna have to go see. I know several 22-24 year old horses that still event like they are five. But this isn't a thoroughbred.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My Appy is 16 and jumps. He just started learning it last year too. I don't jump him often, but he does it beautifully when asked.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

OP, my Hunter is 20, and I still compete. There were 20+ competing in the Capitol Challenge this past year... 

(EDIT-20+ year old horses. Just to avoid any confusion...)


----------

